# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  رتبه برتر شدن کنکور

## fardad1

به نظر

----------


## _Senoritta_

> به نظر شما چیکار میکنند بعضیها که رتبه برتر میشن ؟


مث خر درس می خونن...

----------


## Mandi96

> به نظر شما چیکار میکنند بعضیها که رتبه برتر میشن ؟


همه چی ب خود اددم بستگی
ب نحوه درس خوندن
نحوه تنظیم زمان های مطالعه
داشتن برنامه درست
و خیلی چیزایی ک هممون میدونیم اما عمل نمیکنیم

----------


## fardad1

همونه

----------


## fardad1

درسته

----------


## fardad1

البته واژه خر بکار نبر بگو مثه چه میدونم ربات خب نارحت میشن دیگه

----------


## Mandi96

ما اگ کمتر ب حاشیه هاتوجه کنیم همه چی حله
اگ کمتر از معلمای مدرسه ایراد بگیریم
بیشتر رو خودمون کارکنیم
بیشتر درس بخونیم انقد فک نکنیم ک چجوری میتونم بهتر درس بخونم همه چی درست میشه
این حرف آقای افشاره--»اونایی ک همشدنبال مقدمه چینی برای دزس خوندن هستن نمستونن درست دربخونن

----------


## .MEHRAD.

قبلا بحث شده
چجوری میشه رتبه برتر کنکور شد ؟

----------


## Mandi96

> البته واژه خر بکار نبر بگو مثه چه میدونم ربات خب نارحت میشن دیگه


خر 
ک حرف بدی نیست :Yahoo (16): ینی بزرگ

----------


## _Senoritta_

> البته واژه خر بکار نبر بگو مثه چه میدونم ربات خب نارحت میشن دیگه


مگه اینجان که ناراحت بشن...تازشم مگه دروغ می گم؟؟

----------


## _Senoritta_

> خر 
> ک حرف بدی نیستینی بزرگ


آفرین منم منظورم همین بود...الکی مثلا :Yahoo (20):

----------


## yasintabriz

> مگه اینجان که ناراحت بشن...تازشم مگه دروغ می گم؟؟



انجمن رتبه برتر کنکور هم داشته و هم داره. بعضیاشونم خیلی کمتر از بقیه خوندن.

----------


## _Senoritta_

> انجمن رتبه برتر کنکور هم داشته و هم داره. بعضیاشونم خیلی کمتر از بقیه خوندن.


من رتبه ی برتر رو فقط رتبه های تک رقمی کشور می دونم که هیچ کدوم تو این انجمن نیستن...اگه هم بودن دیگه آنلاین نمی شن..

----------


## fardad1

نمیدونستم

----------


## _Senoritta_

> نمیدونستم


چی رو؟؟؟با نقل قول صحبت کن

----------


## fardad1

خب این از نظر شما اینطوره شاید دیگران جوری دیگر تصور کنند

----------


## _Senoritta_

> خب این از نظر شما اینطوره شاید دیگران جوری دیگر تصور کنند


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fardad1

اینکه پیش از این تاپیک یکی دیگه مشابه هس

----------


## fardad1

خب اینطوره دیگه 
چرا این طوری می نگهی

----------


## fardad1

دروغ نمیگید بله هستن

----------


## fardad1

همینطوره

----------


## fardad1

به نظر من براى رتبه برتر شدن فقط باید تلاش کرد و به خود باور داشت

----------


## _Senoritta_

> به نظر من براى رتبه برتر شدن فقط باید تلاش کرد و به خود باور داشت


خب تو که می دونی چرا دیگه می پرسی؟؟

----------


## Majid9731

باید هدفتو انتخاب کنی
بعد واقعا هدفتو انتخاب کنی
بعد هم بری دنبالش 
بهد هم واقعا بری دنبالش
و یه نکته که مهمه اصلا سختی ها رو در نظر نگیری چون با موفقیتت بازهم آرزو میکنی کاش بهتر نتیجه میگرفتی.

----------


## fardad1

به اشتراک گذاشتن نظرات هم برای من و هم برای شما سود داره 




فک کنم با من مشکل دارید خانومه amf

----------


## Hellish

زحـمت کشیـدن آقا!

زحمـــــــــــت!!

هیـچکی مفـتی مفـتی نمیاد نمیشه رتبه برتر!!

بـعضیاشونم اصلا خرخـون نیستن

دُرسـت درس خوندن رو بلدن

----------


## fardad1

واقعا همینطوره

----------


## _Senoritta_

> به اشتراک گذاشتن نظرات هم برای من و هم برای شما سود داره 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فک کنم با من مشکل دارید خانومه amf


نه من با کسی مشکل ندارم آقای "احمدیا" :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fardad1

درسته

----------


## _Senoritta_

> زحـمت کشیـدن آقا!
> 
> زحمـــــــــــت!!
> 
> هیـچکی مفـتی مفـتی نمیاد نمیشه رتبه برتر!!
> 
> بـعضیاشونم اصلا خرخـون نیستن
> 
> دُرسـت درس خوندن رو بلدن


نه بابا همشون تا توانستن خوندن..

----------


## fardad1

خب خداروشکر

----------


## Hellish

> نه بابا همشون تا توانستن خوندن..


نصـف جمعیت کنکـوری تا توانستـن خوندن و دارنـ میخونن!!

ولی مگـه همه میشن رتبه برتر؟؟

پـس همه چی به خوندن زیاد نیست...خیلیا مث یک حیـوان نجیب دارن روز و شب میخونن هیج نتیجه ای نمیگیرن!

چون درست درس خوندن رو بلد نیستن...تلاش میکنن اما تلاش غلط!

اونی که تلاشش درسته برنامه ریزیش درسته درس خوندنش درسته فکرش کار میکنه میشه رتبه برتر

----------


## fardad1

لایک داره حرفت

----------


## fardad1

از همه برای شرکت در تاپیک متشکرم هدف تاپیک فقط این بود که نشون بدیم که راه عجیب وغریب برای موفقیت نداریم جز تلاش درست درس خواندن و برنامه ریزی و تعین هدف

----------


## _Senoritta_

> نصـف جمعیت کنکـوری تا توانستـن خوندن و دارنـ میخونن!!
> 
> ولی مگـه همه میشن رتبه برتر؟؟
> 
> پـس همه چی به خوندن زیاد نیست...خیلیا مث یک حیـوان نجیب دارن روز و شب میخونن هیج نتیجه ای نمیگیرن!
> 
> چون درست درس خوندن رو بلد نیستن...تلاش میکنن اما تلاش غلط!
> 
> اونی که تلاشش درسته برنامه ریزیش درسته درس خوندنش درسته فکرش کار میکنه میشه رتبه برتر




ببخشید ولی منم اصلا اول تابستون بلد نبودم درس بخونم...ولی از همین اول تابستون مث همون حیوان نجیبیکه میگی شروع کردم به درس خوندن..الان تمام راه و چاه اومده دستم پس اگه زیاد بخونی کم کم خودت می فهمی چ جوری باید درس بخونی...تازه ی درصدی هم هوشه ..البته نه زیاد

----------


## fardad1

همه ی نظرها به خوندن و تلاش کردن برمیگرده 👍👍

----------


## va6hid

> از همه برای شرکت در تاپیک متشکرم هدف تاپیک فقط این بود که نشون بدیم که راه عجیب وغریب برای موفقیت نداریم جز تلاش درست درس خواندن و برنامه ریزی و تعین هدف


الان شما تایپک نمیزدی ما فکر میکردیم راه های عجیب و غریب وجود داره برای رتبه برتر شدن ؟  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (100): 

ناموسن توی تایم آنتراک بین درساتون جوگیر نشین تایپکای حاشیه ای و الکی بزنید :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Hellish

> ببخشید ولی منم اصلا اول تابستون بلد نبودم درس بخونم...ولی از همین اول تابستون مث همون حیوان نجیبیکه میگی شروع کردم به درس خوندن..الان تمام راه و چاه اومده دستم پس اگه زیاد بخونی کم کم خودت می فهمی چ جوری باید درس بخونی...تازه ی درصدی هم هوشه ..البته نه زیاد





اصلا تو یدونه ای صرفا جهـت نمونه ای!! :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

 ببین تـو فِکرِت کار میکنه...کَلت کار میکنه...باهوشـی...اگرم زیاد خوندی خودت روش درس خوندنتو پیدا کردی...(شما رو رجوع میدم به نظر قبلیم جُمله اخر  :Yahoo (4): )

امـا انقد دانش آموز  دیدم همیـن تو مدرسه خودِمون با وجوده خر خونی های زیاد 

هنوزم بلد نیستن چجوری درس بخونن!!

و سالیانه ساله پشت کنکورن  :Yahoo (20): سردار آزمونی شدن واسه خودشون!

نتیـجه :هیـــــــچکی با خَر خونی صِرف رتبه برتر نمیشه! تَمام!

----------


## _Senoritta_

> الان شما تایپک نمیزدی ما فکر میکردیم راه های عجیب و غریب وجود داره برای رتبه برتر شدن ؟  
> 
> ناموسن توی تایم آنتراک بین درساتون جوگیر نشین تایپکای حاشیه ای و الکی بزنید


مرحبا...منم موافقم

----------


## _Senoritta_

> اصلا تو یدونه ای صرفا جهـت نمونه ای!!
> 
>  ببین تـو فِکرِت کار میکنه...کَلت کار میکنه...باهوشـی...اگرم زیاد خوندی خودت روش درس خوندنتو پیدا کردی...(شما رو رجوع میدم به نظر قبلیم جُمله اخر )
> 
> امـا انقد دانش آموز  دیدم همیـن تو مدرسه خودِمون با وجوده خر خونی های زیاد 
> 
> هنوزم بلد نیستن چجوری درس بخونن!!
> 
> و سالیانه ساله پشت کنکورن سردار آزمونی شدن واسه خودشون!
> ...




البته منظورم از اون هوش تو کامنت قبلیم خودم نبودم...در کل گفتم...بعدشم هرهرهر خودتو مسخره کن :Yahoo (111):

----------


## fardad1

شما میدونی خیلیها مثه شما علامه دهر نیستند که

----------


## _Senoritta_

> شما میدونی خیلیها مثه شما علامه دهر نیستند که


به جای این که تیکه بندازی کامنت قبلی رو بخون..

----------


## fardad1

علامه دهر اصلا شما شما دقیقا همون مشاورایه رتبه برتها هستید

----------


## fardad1

کدوم

----------


## Hellish

> البته منظورم از اون هوش تو کامنت قبلیم خودم نبودم...در کل گفتم...بعدشم هرهرهر خودتو مسخره کن



حـالا منـظورت به هـرچیزی بـود منـظوره من به شَخص شخیص خودت بود :Yahoo (4): 

در ضـمن من اصلا مسخرهـ نکردم  :Yahoo (4): اینـکه خودِت خودِتو در حد اون جُمله نمیـدونی بَحثِش جُداس و به 

معنی این نیست که من مسخره کردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasintabriz

> علامه دهر اصلا شما شما دقیقا همون مشاورایه رتبه برتها هستید


داداش اینقد اسپم نده. درس بخون بجاش

----------


## _Senoritta_

> علامه دهر اصلا شما شما دقیقا همون مشاورایه رتبه برتها هستید


چی میگی تو برا خودت تند تند...نفس بگیر..اابته از مغزتم استفاده کن

----------


## fardad1

خدایش نمیدونم چه طوری فهمیدی که من تند تند صحبت میکنم همینطوری برای خودت میگی کلا میگم که مشکل داری

----------


## fardad1

اینکه چیکار کنم یا نکنم به خودم ربط داره دوم اینجا یه انجمن کنکوریه اگه این کامنتها اسپم حساب میشه خب بیا صحبت از مشروبات الکلی و سیگار و ... اینا بکنیم

----------


## Mahya14

رتبه برتر شدن تلاش زیاد و درست میخواد و نیاز به درصد قابل توجهی هوش داره
درضمن دوستان خواهش میکنه اینجا چرت و پرت نگین

----------


## _Senoritta_

> اینکه چیکار کنم یا نکنم به خودم ربط داره دوم اینجا یه انجمن کنکوریه اگه این کامنتها اسپم حساب میشه خب بیا صحبت از مشروبات الکلی و سیگار و ... اینا بکنیم


فکر خوبیه من موافقم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fardad1

جالب اینه وقتی یکی یه پست میزاره اونم تویه انجمن کنکوری همیشه دو تا موذی پیدا میشن که میگن برو درستو بخون خب عزیز من پس این انجمن جای این صحبتا نیس جایه چیست یکم به ما بگید یاد بگیریم

----------


## fardad1

چی میکشی

----------


## fardad1

خطای من نیست که میگم همیشه دوتا پیدا میشن عن میکنن تو تاپیک در کل سپاس برای نظر دادنتون

----------


## _Senoritta_

> جالب اینه وقتی یکی یه پست میزاره اونم تویه انجمن کنکوری همیشه دو تا موذی پیدا میشن که میگن برو درستو بخون خب عزیز من پس این انجمن جای این صحبتا نیس جایه چیست یکم به ما بگید یاد بگیریم


تا هم خودت هم ما رو اخراج نکنی ول کن نیستی ها...بی خیال دادا

----------


## yasintabriz

> جالب اینه وقتی یکی یه پست میزاره اونم تویه انجمن کنکوری همیشه دو تا موذی پیدا میشن که میگن برو درستو بخون خب عزیز من پس این انجمن جای این صحبتا نیس جایه چیست یکم به ما بگید یاد بگیریم



باشه پس صبر کن تا مصاحبه رتبه های ۹۶ رو توی همین انجمن بخونی.حداقل ۴ تا رتبه عالی میبینی.
 نقل گرفتن رو هم یاد بگیر

----------


## _Senoritta_

> باشه پس صبر کن تا مصاحبه رتبه های ۹۶ رو توی همین انجمن بخونی.حداقل ۴ تا رتبه عالی میبینی.
>  نقل گرفتن رو هم یاد بگیر


اینو بات موافقم نقل قول نمی کنه...جون آدم در میاد

----------


## fardad1

من که بیخیالم

----------


## fardad1

هیچ کلمه ی انچنان بدی بکار نبردم ولی یکی دیگه از عوامل رتبه برتر شدن نیامدن به انجمن که همیشه بعضی ها فاز منفی میدن به ادم پس نباید به انجمن اومد اصلا بحث حاشیه بیشتره

----------


## fardad1

ببخشید اگه نارحتتون کردم

----------


## mas348

خب مگه راهی غیر از درس خوندن تا مرز حرفه ای شدن هم داره؟

----------


## _Senoritta_

> به نظرت کار دیگه ای به جز این میشه انجام داد!؟
> درس خواندن و درس خواندن و درس خواندن!


منم همینو میگم...

----------


## parinoosh76

دنبال معجزه نیستن و یه راه مستقیم رو طی می کنن و از این شاخه به اون شاخه نمی پرن و دنبال میان بر نیستن .

----------

